# Rocket mass heaters, and rocket stoves



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Following on from the wood burner thread, i wondered if anyone had made their own rocket mass heater? Or was a rocket stove fan. 

I intend to build a small out house next year hopefully, and fully intend to make a mass heater sofa in there. If successful i may do some pit greenhouses and have small ones built into the earth. 

If anyone is a fan, or is interested and wants to get involved in some planning or building we could do a thread on it and maybe inspire/help others to do the same


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I watch and learn!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Iirc, there are quite a few YouTube videos on the subject.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Will follow with interest. Never tried to build one myself but have read a bit about them on the Green Living forum. Few useful links if you haven't already found these sites....

http://www.permies.com/forums/f-125/rocket-stoves
http://www.richsoil.com/rocket-stove-mass-heater.jsp
http://woodstoves.forumotion.co.uk/forum

Have fun.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

im a member of a couple of forums and Facebook sites, they fill me with ideas for sure. 
I hope to inspire, and maybe get a few people involved, a "community spirit" of sorts. Have fun and achieve things together, like the old days before money got in the way. 
Im sure there will be many mistakes made, or rather lessons learned, but it will be fun


----------

